
The Corporation – a new way to live - TaylorAlexander
http://tlalexander.com/corporation/
======
TaylorAlexander
Author here.

For the past couple years I have been using writing as a means to explore what
an automated industrial society might look like. I work in robotics in Silicon
Valley and my long term goal is to create a system that can provide for human
survival at zero marginal cost. I like to say that if providing for people has
zero marginal cost we can have socialism for free.

I'd be curious to know what you all think of my latest essay/story, and of the
idea in general.

~~~
sharemywin
Wouldn't the system kind of design itself?

[https://medium.com/intuitionmachine/the-alien-look-of-
deep-l...](https://medium.com/intuitionmachine/the-alien-look-of-deep-
learning-generative-design-5c5f871f7d10)

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I would argue those systems are designed by humans using advanced tools. The
algrithm that designs the engine block doesn't decide it should be designing
an engine block - humans did.

~~~
sharemywin
But they're more declarative.

I remember in college working with configuration expert systems.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knowledge-
based_configuration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knowledge-
based_configuration)

Generally optimizing parameters for a set of requirements.

